# iPhone 4 and external DAC/Amp



## zerocoolhifi

My question is this: can you connect an iPhone 4 to an external DAC like the E07K where the DAC of the unit will actually be doing the converting from digital to analog? I get the idea of an LOD to an external amp like an E6 as it is doing amp only. But if you can only get analog out of an LOD, is connecting it to a DAC/Amp really only using the amp portion and the DAC is not being used or is it somehow still being utilized?


----------



## barbes

The iPhone can only utilize an external DAC if the DAC complies with and is authorized by Apple.  There are a number of wall-power options, but for portable use so far it's only the Cypher Labs Solo (DAC only), Fostex HP-P1, V-MODA VAMP, and something from Sony (sorry, not available in the US so not sure of details).  The last three are DAC/amps.  The Ceentrance M8 is coming in the new year.
   
  So, yes, when you use a LOD you're using the iPhone's DAC and the external amp/volume control.


----------



## rvrat

I could be wrong as i am pretty new to this, but i would search the forums/google, as i thought there are some alternative methods that allow one to utilize their iPhone 4/4s via a 30pin connector to a Camera Connection Kit (CCK) that one then plugs into your amp/DAC. 
   
  Note, appears some have their phone say (when you plug the the amp/DAC in) that there is insufficient power or unable to recgonize this device. 
   
  So to get around this, some will reboot and the issue "goes away" or if it does not, there is a trick to making the iPhone think there is power to the USB device (as the iphone has limited power it can send to the USB device, and if it is over, this error comes up i beieve) and that is by having a USB hub between the CCK and the amp/DAC... there are threads with photos and details of this hack.  Keep us posted!


----------



## zerocoolhifi

So does the iPod classic give the option of using an external DAC like an E07K that iphone does not or are pretty much all iDevices in the same boat (no external DAC unless approved)? I will take a look into the CCK, see what that entails.


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





rvrat said:


> I could be wrong as i am pretty new to this, but i would search the forums/google, as i thought there are some alternative methods that allow one to utilize their iPhone 4/4s via a 30pin connector to a Camera Connection Kit (CCK) that one then plugs into your amp/DAC.
> 
> Note, appears some have their phone say (when you plug the the amp/DAC in) that there is insufficient power or unable to recgonize this device.
> 
> So to get around this, some will reboot and the issue "goes away" or if it does not, there is a trick to making the iPhone think there is power to the USB device (as the iphone has limited power it can send to the USB device, and if it is over, this error comes up i beieve) and that is by having a USB hub between the CCK and the amp/DAC... there are threads with photos and details of this hack.  Keep us posted!


 
  No, not really.  The CCK works in the way you describe with the iPad only.  It does that very well and will talk to lots of DACs.  It does not work with the iPhone and iPods.  There is an app for jailbroken iPhones that is supposed to allow the CCK to work.  Some have had good results with it, others have not.  One issue seems to be that it destroys the regular line-out, meaning that the normal LOD into amp route no longer works.  As far as I know there's no way to make the CCK work routinely with an iPhone.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Can anyone speak to the Quality of the iPhone (or i Pod) DAC? Is it worth it to get one of the Apple external approved DACs or does the Apple DAC do just fine all by itself? Also, if one switches to an External DAC, I would assume that Custom EQ apps would no longer server their purpose correct?


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Can anyone speak to the Quality of the iPhone (or i Pod) DAC? Is it worth it to get one of the Apple external approved DACs or does the Apple DAC do just fine all by itself? Also, if one switches to an External DAC, I would assume that Custom EQ apps would no longer server their purpose correct?


 
  There's a huge amount of discussion on this site about the SQ of the various iPhones and iPods (it's not just a question of the DACs, but the rest of the pathway as well).  Look around.  The short version is that the iPhone 4 is regarded as one of the best Apple devices where SQ is concerned.  With a LOD into a good amp it can sound terrific.
   
  I don't use EQ, so can't speak to that.


----------



## sidejam

http://moreinfo.thebigboss.org/moreinfo/depiction.php?file=cameraconnectorDp
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/equalizer-advanced-music-player/id321267949?mt=8
   
  I use theses apps together on my jailbroken iPhone 4S. Works fine for me.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





sidejam said:


> http://moreinfo.thebigboss.org/moreinfo/depiction.php?file=cameraconnectorDp
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/equalizer-advanced-music-player/id321267949?mt=8
> 
> I use theses apps together on my jailbroken iPhone 4S. Works fine for me.


 

 I ahve the EQ already and I like it, does jailbreaking (in conjunction with the app above) allow you to then use an external DAC?


----------



## sidejam

Sorry for the delayed reply.
   
  Yes, jailbreaking and the above app allows you to run a DAC through the Apple Camera Connector. Now it works just as well on my iPhone as it does on my iPad.


----------



## Lynnfield

Ext DAC + iPhone 4s via CCK works just fine.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





lynnfield said:


> Ext DAC + iPhone 4s via CCK works just fine.


 
   
  Is jailbreaking required?


----------



## sidejam

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Is jailbreaking required?


 
   


 Yes, you would need to jailbreak your iPhone.


----------



## smcginni

If you're willing to throw some money at the problem, I can HIGHLY recommend the V-Moda Vamp. Picked one up off of Amazon and it absolutely rocks on my iPhone 4S. Sennheiser HD700, HD650 and Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 all sound exceptional. It also charges the iPhone if you want. Only issue is that it works like a case but is a little to large to be my everyday case, so I'm constantly moving my phone in and out of it. I also tried a 30-pin extension cable from it to the phone (and iPad) and it works great. So, for listening around the house, I can leave the phone in the regular case and just use the extension cable.

From what I understand, it uses an OPA1622 opamp which is clean and pretty "punchy." Highly recommended!

This is very similar to the Go-Dap except that you'd have to order the upgraded Go-Dap to get this quality of opamp.

I've also been playing with the Accudio app which is also great. Helps level out your headphones with eq to give them a more "reference" sound that you can then eq. Seems to clean up the sound a bit.


----------

